# Anyone got a used Fixie for sale?



## cyclerob (12 Sep 2012)

Under £100 if poss?

Willing to pick up anywhere in the London area ASAP

Thanks in advance


----------



## Psyclist (15 Sep 2012)

Try gumtree and ebay.


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Sep 2012)

You 'might' find one on Freecycle; or a suitable candidate for modding.


----------



## colly (17 Sep 2012)

They are difficult to fine it's true. I looked on Gumtree and Ebay but fixed wheel bikes were either non existent or were over priced rubbish.

I ended up buying a frame off biggsy, from here, and putting it together myself. I'm not sure exactly what it set me back but it was certainly more than £100.
Have a look at some single speed sites like this one. You might just get lucky.
http://www.lfgss.com/


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2012)

colly said:


> They are difficult to fine it's true. I looked on Gumtree and Ebay but fixed wheel bikes were either non existent or were over priced rubbish.
> 
> I ended up buying a frame off biggsy, from here, and putting it together myself. I'm not sure exactly what it set me back but it was certainly more than £100.
> Have a look at some single speed sites like this one. You might just get lucky.
> http://www.lfgss.com/


 colly thanks for those kind words got a couple more frames at mo if anybody fancies doing a 'colly'


----------



## colly (19 Sep 2012)

biggs682 said:


> colly thanks for those kind words got a couple more frames at mo if anybody fancies doing a 'colly'


 

Just sourced myself a Boardman ss frame.  


Shhhh!
Need to swing it with the manager though, blissfully unaware ATM.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2012)

colly said:


> Just sourced myself a Boardman ss frame.
> 
> 
> Shhhh!
> Need to swing it with the manager though, blissfully unaware ATM.


 you naughty man !

what you doing with other one ?


----------



## colly (20 Sep 2012)

biggs682 said:


> you naughty man !
> 
> what you doing with other one ?


Oh that one is staying for sure. Seeing as it is steel I'll keep it off the saltys road over the winter.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2012)

colly glad to hear it


----------

